# best building in Ocean Pointe



## maryk (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow!! Believe it or not, our friends got a promo deal for OP Apr 5-12.

Yeah, now we will have company on our vacation.  We are excited.

But we would like to at least get the same building.  

I have heard that the Dolphin is a good one.  Why?

And what other one would you recommend? 

Also, how do I go about requesting a building?  Do I call II or the resort itself?  And when? 

I am a Mariott owner, just not at OP.

thanks - Maryk


----------



## Quilter (Jan 7, 2008)

What size rooms do you have?

I would recommend any building BUT Kingfish for an exchanger.  Why?  Because the good views in that building  are oceanfront and that will rarely go to an exchanger.  

Sailfish and Dolphin are closest to the pool where most children play.   Cobia and Pompano flank a quieter pool.   I use to think closest to the beach was best, now it doesn't matter much.   I even find the units closest to the street  have great views of the inlet if you are on 3 or above.   

Getting next to each other can be tricky.  We own 4 weeks there and even have trouble getting in the same building and on the same floor when I'm dealing with 2 different reservations.   As the room controller tells me, it all depends on what inventory they have to work with at any given week.  Be nice to the room controller and she'll probably do everything she can for you.  I've always found her to be very easy to work with.  I'll have a similar situation as you in March with one oceanfront master for us and one oceanside studio for our guests.   If we're in the same building, fine.  If not, oh well.   It's not like we won't be seeing each other.   I always tell my guests I'm not the tour guide and they're free to come and go as they please.  That way we usually have a good mix of together time and space to venture off on our own.   Most likely, when we don't go out to dinner, we'll share a meal in our master unit.   We'll give the guests a key to our room so they can have what ever from the kitchen when they want it.  

Early April--I think you're going to have a great time.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, MaryK! That's great that they managed to get a promo deal...how does that work?

About the buildings. From North to South & in order of when they were built they are:

1. Sailfish
2. Dolphin
3. Cobia
4. Pompano
5. Kingfish

They are all great. However, that said, some people  prefer Kingfish b/c it is somewhat detached form the other 4 buildings. There is a non-Marriott ppty fondly referred to as "The Pink Building" which is situated b/t Kingfish & Pompano. For the same reason, some peole prefer not to be in Kingfish...they feel too detached.

It depends on what you like. Some prefer Sailfish & Dolphin b/c of their close proximity to the Marketplace/Pizza Hut & the Tiki Bar w/ its non stop "live" music...Do you like Jimmy Buffet? Then you will love that location!! LOL. OTOH, some people can't stand the music & the cooking odors from the Tiki Bar. Some say "What music? What odors?"....see what I mean.

A lot of people don't like the South side of Pompano b/c it faces "The Pink Building". 

I have not heard any comments pro or con about Cobia. I have stayed in Sailfish & Dolphin & I like both of them. I just take whatever they give me. 

I am pretty sure that you are going to love OP especially form April 6-13 when it should be warm & wonderful. If I cannot rent out my week or if I can figure out a way to get away maybe I will see you there. I am happy that everyhting has worked out for your & your friends.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 7, 2008)

We stayed in the Kingfish buidling on the 3rd (or was it 4th) floor overlooking the intercoastal inlet. It was fantastic!!

Read this review.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 7, 2008)

Everyone has their favorite but, IMO I really don't think it matters all that much. Kingfish would be my least favorite.

There's a couple of things I don't like about Kingfish. 

1. It's detached from the main complex. Yes it's mostly self contained but you're quite a distance from the Marketplace, Starbucks Express and Pizza Hut Express. It has it's own fitness center, bar, pool, hot tub and gas grills so it's not so bad. If you want a little more isolation of the feeling of a smaller resort but it might be the best place to b. 

2. Room enterances appear to be outside rather than interior hallways. Not a problem on sunny days but if there's a little wind and it's raining it could be an issue. 

On the plus side a majority of the rooms should have some sort of water veiw. South facing rooms will have good views of the inlet and of boats coming and going. East facing rooms would be ocean front. * south facing rooms are considered ocean front by the resort but not by many of the owners.*

Sailfish and Dolphin are closest to the front desk, MAZE, Marketplace, Starbucks Express and Pizza Hut Express. They are also closest to the free form pools that seem to be favored by families with children. Sailfish is closest to the kiddie splash pool. 

Foilage seems to be taller in front of Sailfish vs Dolphin. The palm trees in front of sailfish reach up to the 4th floor and tend to block some of the view. We were recently in a 5th floor room in Sailfish and were just above the palm tree's. Any lower and the view wouldn't have been as good. Dolphin might provide a slightly better view if you're on a lower floor.

Cobia and Pampano are closer to the fitness center and the Cobia pool, which seems to be favored by adults. The Cobia pool also has adult only hours in the morning and has the adult water arobics class in the morning. Foliege isn't as tall in front of these buildings and provide slightly better views for lower floor rooms. Pompano is a decent walk to get to the Tiki Bar/Grill, Market Place, Starbucks Express and Pizza Hut Express. On the other hand, the only compition for a view looking south is the big pink building (low rise condo's) and if you can snag a higher floor you'll have a decent view looking south from an ocean view unit. If you're on a lower floor you might be stuck with a direct view of the pink building, which I find unattractive. 

We've generally prefered to be in Sailfish or Dolphin because I like being close to the Marketplace and Starbucks express. I think next time we might request to be in Cobia for a change of view and to be closer to the Cobia pool and it's adult only hours. One other note, the hot tub by the Cobia pool is *suppose* to be adult only. When I'm enjoying a soak in a hot tub, the last thing I want is chilren playing and splashing water with their parents. 

To request a certain location you'll want to call the resort 2 weeks before your arrival. I believe room assignments are made 1 week prior to arrival. For us almost anywhere is acceptable as we really like the warm weather, the beach and the resort feel of this timeshare. It's the one place my wife wants to go to every year.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 7, 2008)

Quilter, I love ya like sister but you off base on this one.

*maryk pick Kingfish*. You only have one week . You are coming in on an exchange. That means you'll be third floor or less  on an oceanview room. You have no shot at an oceanfront in platinum season unles you are related to Bill Marriott.  The buildings are laid out North to South as follows.
Sailfish
Dolphin 
Cobia
Pompano
"Pink Bldg"
Kingfish

Dolphin and Cobia are your last choices. Either one north or south side and your view is the adjacent building and the parking lot. Pompano is the oldest building and is not going to be refurbed till SEP 08' If you get the South side of Pompano you have the most out of date rooms and a very ugly view of the "pink Bldg"

That leaves Sailfish and Kingfish. The North side of Sailfish used to be great and I think it still is if you can get 4th floor or above. Catafumo, the developer who built OP, is just completing a new condo on the north side of Sailfish and you have to be at least 4th floor to get a decent oceanview. 

Now we come to the much misaligned gem of OP. *KINGFISH!!* In Kingfish all the ocean side units are on the north side. Unlike Cobia, Dolphin, or Pompano your view is not of the adjacent 7 story bldg but a *Full view of the ocean* And this is true even if they give you a 2nd floor unit. Kingfish is built on land that is slightly higher than the other units so you get a good view even on the 2nd floor. Because most of the Platinum owners shun Kingfish like the plague you'll have a very good chance of geting your friends in that bldg while they are on the promo tour.


Now the down side. Kingfish is separated from the rest of OP by the "Pink Bldg". This is a privately owned Condo that is immaculately maintained and very pleasing to look at from the northside of OP. Go to N 26 46 28  W80 01 57 on GOOGLE EARTH and you'll see what I mean. Kingfish has it's own Tiki Bar but with a limited menu, no live music and it closes at 1900. 


My recommendation. Take Kingfish 2nd floor or above or Sailfish 4th floor or above north side.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 7, 2008)

My preference is to have sun on the balcony for a good part of the day ... that means you have to get a suite that faces south, not north.  The oceanfront suites get sun for morning but, above the trees, it's a more interesting view as you are not facing into other suites as you do on most of the other 'sides'.  Ask for a top floor if you're a balcony sun bird.

I found that staff was quite abrupt informing me they couldn't make the 4 pm checkin time so to go grocery shopping now and it would be ready for sure by 6 pm.  It wasn't until almost 7 pm that our room was ready so you know what happened to the frozen goods.  All else was fine, except the adult pool wasn't adult for most of the week.

A few restaurants nearby were surprisingly better than I thought they'd be, but it's a good hike to classier places like Morton's, Breakers, etc.

Brian


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 8, 2008)

Pompano is not the oldest building. Sailfish is the oldest. Actually now that I think about it....although I know that Pompano was built after Cobia, I do not know when Sailfish, Dolphin & Cobia were built. When we first starting going to OP there were 3 buildings: Sailfish, Dolphin & Cobia. Were they all built @ the same time? Then they built Pompano...we watched that one go up. Then they built Kingfish.


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just a tip on Kingfish building if you have toddlers or very young children. 
The zero entry pool is very helpful and far less worriesome. Once the tikes become more accustomed to the pool, they can walk into the pool up to their ankles or just sit at waters edge without fear of falling into any appreciable depth.
Don't get me wrong, the pool has depth, but at one end it starts at inches not feet.  
I'm not fond of the detached feeling...but it all depends on your own frame of mind. Kingfish is lovely and they have pretty much everything you need (except action), but thats also why a lot of people enjoy Kingfish.
Go and enjoy....its a great spot wherever!
Mike


----------



## JBRES1 (Jan 8, 2008)

*OP buildings*

My vote it the Dolphin, Sailfish and Cobia in that order.  I say this because I have kids, and they are up and down the stairs all day long.  They want a unit near the main pool and don't care about the view. A second floor unit is a prime catch for my kids.  My wife on the other hand wants a high floor with a view.
So everybody has their own idea of the prime buildings, and now we have 5 to chose from.
Jim breslin


----------



## reedps (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi!  We also plan to be at Ocean Pointe in April.  This thread has been very helpful.  Just a quick question to add on to the original poster's question... which buildings have been refurbished and which have not?  I'm not so much concerned with the view as I am with the the newness/niceness of the unit.  Are there certain buildings to avoid/request based on that?

Thanks.


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jim is so right when it comes to the lower floors. With one set of grandkids, they're swimmers and would want to be near the pool all the time. Their young legs can do 2-3 flights of stairs like nothing...and no elevator wait either!
Others with extremely young children might like and feel safer with the zero entry. Everyone has their own opinion and needs...but I think everyone will agree OP is a great spot.
Mike


----------



## Quilter (Jan 8, 2008)

jimf41 said:


> Quilter, I love ya like sister but you off base on this one.



Jim,  For the first part, that's nice.

For the second, well it's not the first time and I highly doubt it will be the last. 

Suzzanne


----------



## luv2vacation (Jan 8, 2008)

JBRES1 said:


> So everybody has their own idea of the prime buildings, and now we have 5 to chose from.
> Jim breslin



I agree.  I would've loved to have stayed at Kingfish but last time we were there we had my 74 yo father and my 7 yo great-niece with us, among others.  My father has back problems so I felt that the distance to everything would be too much for him.  Also the 7 yo loves to spend time at MAZE.  So I'll have to wait until it's just Hubby and me to try Kingfish.  I'm all about view and I love quiet.  I also like the fitness room better at Kingfish - you can walk/jog on the treadmills while looking out at the pool and inlet.  When I work out, I always walk down there to use that fitness room.  I also usually walk down and use the pool because it's quieter and less crowded.  I like to walk so it's not a big deal to me.

My next choice is the Pompano, facing south, high floor.  We stayed on the 6th (?) floor (1 below top).  It was perfect.  We were above the 'pink building' and could see all the way down the shoreline from our balcony and window.  Here are some pictures of the view.


----------



## maryk (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank  you all for so much information.

sounds like everyone has a reason for liking a certain building.  Wish me luck!

But one question that was not answered is how do I go about calling in my request?  Do I call the resort directly?  And then ask for whom?

Also, what about reedps question--- which have been refurbished and when?

I too am concerned about the interior newness of the units.  I am ok with a not so ocean view, my only big thing is I don't want to look at a parking lot 
:-(  I can do that at a lot of other resorts.

maryk


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 8, 2008)

My original post described Pompano as the oldest bldg. It was finished in 2004 I believe. What I meant to say is that it is the oldest without refurb. It is scheduled for refurb this Sept. I think my last stay there was Spring 2006. The room I was in, 2bdrm OF, was definitely showing signs of wear back then. Don't misunderstand, it was immaculate, as has been just about every room I've ever been assigned. Just a little worn.  Pompano will be my choice when I go back next Fall as it will be just completed on the refurb and the 2bdrm OF rooms are on the north side with a nice view. Kingfish, the newest bldg, was built in 2005 I believe but because it is the least popular building it also has held up very well.  

You are occupying at one of the best times I think. The weather is great and you'll arrive just at the tail end of a lot of multi week owners stay. This should give you a good shot at your room preference. As you can see everyone has a favorite room/floor/bldg but the important thing to keep in mind is that we all love it there. Have fun!!


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, Jim, Thx for that. Now I know what you mean about Pompano being "the oldest"!  

Luv2Vacation: Thx for the pix. Did you stay in Pompano recently? How were the furnishings? ( tired? or ok?)
Is that flat surface we see in your pix the roof of "The Pink Building"?


----------



## luv2vacation (Jan 10, 2008)

Our Pompano stay was about 3 years ago.  Furnishings were fine.  Unit was beautiful and immaculate, as usual.  Yes, the roof you see is the "pink building'.  It didn't bother me at all as we looked right out over it.  Also, it wasn't dirty or 'nasty' or anything, just concrete.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 11, 2008)

We just returned home today from a weeks stay at Ocean Pointe. We traded a marginal non-marriott week at Vac. Village at Bonneventure for this stay. When we arrived, we were checked in by a young man from Turkey(don't recall his name) and he gave us room #8406. Sailfish building, north side, 4th floor and it had a great view of the ocean from the balcony, as well as out the huge windows in the living area. I was totally surprised and very pleased to receive this room, and had expected a no-view low floor room. I really don't know how or why we got that room but we did. I honestly think as long as you have a room on at least the 3rd floor or higher, you will be happy in ANY of the buildings. The resort, surrounding area, and the whole County for that matter is just a great place to go. Lots to do and see. I was truly sad to have to leave.


----------



## 2disneydads (Jan 11, 2008)

*We Loved Kingfish*

We just returned from a week in the Kingfish building, units 3328 and 3329.  We traded our BeachPlace Towers week for New Years week through II.  We had amazing views of the inlet and ocean and often would just the boating traffic, especially the larger ships going in and out the Port of Palm Beach.  We were on the 3rd floor.  Deborah, the concierge in the Kingfish building, is very nice and very helpful.  We were a little surprised to see the unit looking a little more "used" than we had expected, but the grounds and amenities were in great shape.  The zero-entry pool was very good for our toddlers, who also enjoyed the kiddie pool back at the main pool area.  We liked having our own little resort at the Kingfish building.  We're looking forward to more visits to Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms.


----------

